# Compresor dinamico de audio



## titoGPero (Abr 26, 2008)

Les dejo un diseño sencillo de un compresor  espero que les se útil. 

Uso en conjunto una resistencia LDR con un led de 6mm para obtener la dirferencia de señal; en mi caso use un termocontraible para aislade la luz ambiente y los coloque juntos tambien pueden usar alguna clase de tubito para tal fin. 

saludos.


----------



## elecrton (Jun 11, 2008)

Buenas, estuve mirando el circuito que pusiste y hay una cosa que no entiendo, en el dibujo se ven dos circuitos uno grande que esta arriba y otro más pequeño que esta abajo, supongo que el grande es el compresor mismo ¿no? entonces ¿que es el circuito pequeño de abajo? ¿una fuente quizas? Gracias y si me puedes pasar el circuito en formato para el livewire mejor aún.


----------



## XxalexX (Jun 12, 2008)

y esto para que vale?de que es el compresor?

saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 12, 2008)

Si observas bien el esquema, el diagrama q se ecnuentra abajo es exactamente lo q dijiste, es el estabilizador de la fuente.

y para responderle al amigo: XxalexX:
un compresor es un dispositivo electronico utilizado en audio, sobre todo por dj's, y gente que coloca sonido a bandas q tocan en vivo, para precisamente, evitar que los sonidos de elevada ganancia, nops aturdan de golpe sin avisar.
este sencillo aparato, (del cual por cierto hay muchisimas versiones y hasta integrados), regula la ganancia de la señal de audio para q se escuche todo a un nivel estable.

tambien se coloca en algunos televisores para q cuando cambias de canal y este ultimo viene con una ganancia muy superior al canal anterior no t deje sin oidos hasta q bajas el volumen con el control.
saludos.


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Jun 25, 2008)

TitoGpero , Alguna vez estara ese PCB en el foro? que otro dato podes aportar de este compresor, no termino de entender el esquema que subiste, gracias por aportar


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 1, 2008)

Chicos es algo simple, no lo ven?, el audio ingresa, se preamplifica en un operacional, luego, pasa por el diodo, a mayor intensidad el diodo brilla mas fuerte, y el ldr a mayor luminosidad menor resistencia entonces con eso maneja el volumen de la señal de salida para cuando venga una señal de audio muy fuerte, no nos rompa los oidos.

es algo simple.


----------



## titoGPero (Sep 29, 2008)

hola chicos perdon por no seguir con el tema estuve ausente por un gran tiempo tratando de organizarme, si todavia estan interesados en eltema voy a  apareser  mas seguido , y muchas gracias  por los comentarios saludos tito


----------



## valvstate (Sep 30, 2008)

Hola: lo que veo es que se puede controlar la relacion de compreción (compresor)... o ¿es el threshold?. lo que no me gusta es que el nivel de attack y release de la compresión es fija, por lo cual, dependiendo de las caracteristicas del LDR te va a fijar el uso es decir, no creo que lo puedas usar para musicalización porque te va a recortar por completo los golpes que son basicos para el buen sonido. no se las caracteristicas del LDR pero yo lo probaria con voces y bajo, guitarra no me animo a decir. como los tiempos de attack y release son dependientes del LDR creo que son muy elevados (de unos cuantos ms) por lo que no se puede pretener comprimir percución o sonidos con mucho attack porque lo deforma y da la sensación de "latigaso". me parece que por las caracteristicas del cirucuito es para algun transmisor FM casero.

saludos... (muy buena la idea del LDR)


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 30, 2008)

obviamente amigo mio, ese es el circuito de un compresor de audio de lo mas basico y rustico q hay. si t quieres ir mas arriba, vas buscando integrados como el tda.

y si t quires poner mas riguroso aun t compras uno de esos q vienen armados y listo, regulkas todo y lo usas para lo q vos quiera.s

por otra parte no creo q haya trabajado con bandas ya que a la bateria nunca se le coloca compresor.
el compresor es para las voces y las guitarras.

debido a q los teclados tienen compresores internos y los bajos por lo general tienen que tener la libertad de pegar un golpeo de vez en cuando.

saludos.


----------



## valvstate (Oct 1, 2008)

hemmm.... jaja,,, trabaje con muchas bandas y he experimentado mucho. he logrado hacer sonar bandas muy alto y lograr mucha ganancia para los CD con buenos compresores, electronicos a transistores y valvulares. pero bueno.... es verdad que uno puede acudir a comprar uno fabricado, pero de que sirve para nosostros si lo que queremos es aprender y saber como se hace para poder hacerlo nosotros o mejor todavia diseñarlo?

saludos draco!


----------



## valvstate (Oct 1, 2008)

aca hay algo que muestra un poco lo que digo de las prestaciones, y poder tener mas variedad de aplicaciones con threshold, ratio.

http://www.picocompressorforum.net/forum/php/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=97&p=818

saludos


----------



## titoGPero (Oct 1, 2008)

hola muchachos les cuento  cuando lo diseñe lo hice para una viola eléctrica  , para una amigo que andaba corto de presupuesto jeje y es lo primero que se me ocurrio  para sacarle del apuro ,en cuanto al ataque se podria solucionar rectificando la señal y obteniendo un nivel de continua y jugando con el retardo del filtro usado para rectificar, creo que la respuesta del (ldr) es lineal en cuanto al valor de la resistencia , lo que tengo duda es la velocidad max con que se puede establecer ese valor saludos


----------



## valvstate (Oct 1, 2008)

se supone que a mayor velocidad --> mayor ataque --> menor tiempo de ataque en ms --> 1/(velocidad maxima).
hay que calcular el rise time para el LDR en conjunto con el LED. es decir ponerlo en conmutacion y ver cual es tiempo de trepada hasta el 90% de la señal aplicada.ahi nos da la velocidad maxima o el tiempo minimo de manejo... es decir hasta que frecuencia puedo subir yo sin que me distorsione

espero sirva... saludos!


----------



## Mandrake (May 12, 2009)

En una edicion de la revista Saber Electronica, se publico un compresor electronico y _Lord Chango_ ya posteo el circuito en este foro, dirijete a este link:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/compresor-microfono-20412/

Para conocer un poco de sus especificaciones dirijase a este link:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/compresor-microfono-20412/#post161180


----------



## daniel1 (Jul 14, 2009)

tengo una duda : hay pedales compresores para guitarra, este circuito hace la misma funcion?, ¿podria hacer un pedal con este circuito ?


----------



## chacarock (Jul 15, 2009)

Hola Daniel1

esn las siguientes paginas, encuentras, varios pedales entre ellos compresores, son bastante sensillos y ysan componesntes que son comunes, y se consiguen fasil

www.generalguitargadgets.com
www.runoffgroove.com
www.tonepad.com
www.pisotones.com

saludos


----------



## Hasmodai (Feb 18, 2010)

Parece que este tema no está activo desde hace un rato.
De cualquier forma me gustaría aclarar algo que menciona Dj Dracko.
El uso de compresores en mezcla de música es muy subjetivo. No existen reglas en el uso o valor de los parámetros que se usan sobre los dispositivos. De hecho, hay muchisimos géneros de música que literalmente "necesitan" que las baterías estén comprimidas. Solo hay que esuchar el último disco de Metallica para darse cuenta de lo que es una supercompresión, el problema con esto, desde mi punto de vista, es que es un sonido que cansa a los oidos porque psicoacústicamente nuestro cerebro percibe que un sonido está muy alto debido al aplastamiento de la señal, aunque realmente el sonido no esté tan alto. Esto ocurre debido a que alrededor de los tres huececillos que hay en nuestros oidos existe también un músculo que los mantiene unidos y éste se tensa cuando nuestros oidos reciben un sonido de mucha amplitud en un intento de proteger al oido. Tenemos un compresor mecánico dentro de nuestros oidos. Así pues, cuando nuestros oidos reciben un sonido que ya está comprimido, el cerebro interpreta este mensaje como un sonido muy fuerte.
Ahora bien, si hablamos del bajo, me gustaría saber en que otro género, además de la música clásica y el jazz, es normal que el bajo no se comprima. El bajo requiere compresión puesto que, al ser el único elemento que rellena la sección de frecuencias graves en el espectro auditivo, necesita ser controlado. El compresor permitirá controlar tanto las subidas repentinas de volúmen (o voltaje) *como las bajadas*. Evitando así que se pierda por momentos el peso de la mezcla general.

Espero que el comentario sea útil.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 18, 2010)

Hasmodai dijo:


> El uso de compresores en mezcla de música es muy subjetivo. No existen reglas en el uso o valor de los parámetros que se usan sobre los dispositivos. *De hecho, hay muchisimos géneros de música que literalmente "necesitan" que las baterías estén comprimidas.*





Hasmodai dijo:


> Ahora bien, si hablamos del bajo, me gustaría saber en que otro género, además de la música clásica y el jazz, es normal que el bajo no se comprima. *El bajo requiere compresión puesto que, al ser el único elemento que rellena la sección de frecuencias graves en el espectro auditivo, necesita ser controlado*. El compresor permitirá controlar tanto las subidas repentinas de volúmen (o voltaje) *como las bajadas*. Evitando así que se pierda por momentos el peso de la mezcla general.



Disculpame si te ofendo, pero lo que estas diciendo (y que he marcado en rojo) *NO TIENE NINGUN ASIDERO*. Las dosis de compresión actuales (y no tan actuales) lo único que buscan es aumentar el nivel sonoro manteniendo los límites de rango dinámico (R.D.) impuestos por la tecnología.

Es probable que en algunos *muy pocos casos sea necesario una mas o menos leve compresión* para no correr el riesgo de saturar el R.D. de la señal en el soporte de grabación o reproducción. En todos los otros casos es un problema de los inútiles de los sonidistas que no tienen la más pálida idea acerca de los procedimientos correctos de grabación y reproducción sonora.

En ningún caso es necesario comprimir el bajo! Este instrumento no tiene picos de ataque que puedan exceder el R.D bajo ninguna condición, como puede llegar a tenerlos la batería (lo que tampoco justifica que sea necesario comprimirla), así que la compresión en el bajo NO CONTROLA NADA, excepto la ineptitud del sonidista de turno de ecualizar correctamente el conjunto de instrumentos.

Si los que usan compresores hubieran estudiado (cosa que probablemente ninguno ha hecho) hubieran entendido como es el proceso de ecualización y sabrían bajo que condiciones usar un compresor de la manera correcta.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Feb 18, 2010)

En general lo que se hace necesario en los sistemas digitales es el *limitador*, no el compresor. Esto es simplemente para que la señal no se pase de los 0dB y sature la grabación, cosa que en un CD suena rematadamente mal.

Como suelen venir en el mismo equipo el limitador y el compresor, ya que estamos (dice el genio que los opera) lo comprimimos. Y el rango dinámico... Bueno... Mejor que suene fuerte a que suene bien, ¿no?.

Saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 18, 2010)

Hola a todos. DJ Draco tiene razon. http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compresor_(sonido)
Salu2.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 18, 2010)

Hola Tecnogirl:
Copio una parte del contenido de Wikipedia.



> Un compresor es muy recomendable (y con ciertos estilos musicales, indispensable) para cuando se utiliza un bajo eléctrico. *El efecto de "slapping" (golpear las cuerdas con el dedo) produce picos de salida extremadamente altos (20dB o 10 veces más que lo normal)*, que a bajos niveles de salida generan distorsión, y en altos volúmenes (como en recitales) pueden producir serios daños al amplificador, e incluso al altavoz (un exceso de "excursion" puede hacer que el altavoz se desgarre de su suspensión). *I**ncluso en el caso (teórico) de un sistema musical con un rango dinámico infinito, la diferencia, auditivamente hablando, utilizando o no el compresor es imperceptible*.



Sinceramente no sé quién escribió ese artículo de wikipedia, pero dá poco menos que lástima:

Si el slapping tiene un rango dinámico de 10 a 20dB, no me quiero imaginar el de cuanto es el rango dinámico de un golpe en una batería, pero esa no se comprime..

El último bloque resaltado...está "incompleto" por decirlo de alguna forma. Como no dice de cuanto es la compresión, lo que expresa puede ser cierto o nó, pero si está comprimiendo 10dB o más te aseguro que sí se nota.

Que querés que te diga de ese artículo...
Por la falta de extensión, de justificaciones y de enlaces que aporten al contenido, parece escrito por un sonidista...sin la más pálida idea de nada, por supuesto...
Y si lees el único enlace externo que provee, es de un foro (nada científico, eh?) donde escribe uno que lo único que pretende es que todo suene al mismo nivel y tenga "pegada"....hummmmm

No todo lo de wikipedia es oro....


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 18, 2010)

Ahhhh... pues seguire pasando por aqui a ver que mas aprendo. Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## chacarock (Feb 19, 2010)

mmmmm, bastante interesante el tema, justo que estaba pensando hacerme un compresor para el bajo, indagare mas hacerca del tema, pero solo por curiosidad, no se si entendi bien, pero, dicen que si el sonidista fuera estudiado , no necesitarian poner un compresor? 

  otra cosa que escuche entr bajistas es que, no es muy util tocar con compresor, hablando de beneficiar la tecnica de ejecucion, que si se usa, la idea es de a poco ir dejando de usar, mejorando asi la tecnica de dedos, 
 el eslap, es tema aparte

saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 19, 2010)

muchachos, la idea de los compresores en bandas de sonido se aplica a la salida de la consola, obviamente comprime todos los instrumentos...

pero la bateria y el bajo suenan estruendosos por naturaleza...y la bateria esta totalmente amplificada por medio de microfonos los cuales se pueden regular desde el fader de la consola.

el tema es que los compresores dinámicos estan ganando mercado a lo loco...sobretodo en televisores y equipos domésticos...ya que no todos los canales emiten con la misma ganancia de señal o a veces las propagandas se elevan hasta el infinito....jajaja

saludos.


----------



## Hasmodai (Feb 19, 2010)

Hola.
nuevamente dracko me gustaría aclarar un detalle.
los compresores no se aplican solo a la salida de la consola. Solo hay que ver la configuración de las consolas de grán formato en las que cada canal individual incluye su propio compresor además de incluir uno general.


----------



## piojo (Mar 2, 2010)

hola a todos si alguien tiene algun circuito compresor de audio de tres bandas osea que trabaje con graves medios agudos independientemente y despues sume la señales estaría agradecido y si es con el pcb mucho mejor desde ya muchas gracias .-


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 3, 2010)

la menos yo no tengo uno de esos pero te lo podrias fabricar...

solo necesitas hacer 3 divisores de frecuencias con operacionales...y luego 3 compresores identicos...a la salida un sumador con operacionales...

saludos.


----------



## prmtrade (Jun 25, 2010)

Por favor, *Ezavalla tiene razon en lo que dice*, un compresor se usa para mantener la ganancia recortando los picos que exeden el RD, por ejemplo para un vocalista que queremos que luzca una gran voz, preamplificamos bien y recortamos los excesos..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> el tema es que los compresores dinámicos estan ganando mercado a lo loco...sobretodo en televisores y equipos domésticos...ya que no todos los canales emiten con la misma ganancia de señal o a veces las propagandas se elevan hasta el infinito....jajaja
> 
> saludos.


 

 Y los de los canales se avivaron y los gritos de la publicidadas están bastante espaciadas, de manera que el compresor no las pueda atacar , jejejeje , y si le aumentaran el delta t al diseñar el *'control automático de volumen'*. . .  quedarían "bombeando" 

Saludos expandidos !


----------



## fabian9013 (Jul 1, 2010)

mm yo monté un comprensor de esos que andanpor ahi, exactamente no encuentro nise el nomre, debido a que formatie el pc, de xp a win7 o lo deje en el otro pc una de dos.

La cuestión es que tenía que realizar un transmisor AM DSB-LC y para asgurarme de no sobremodular monte un comprensor después de la etapa de amplificación del micrófono, era dinámico, pero lo que obtenía  a la salida era una señal casi cuadrada con diferentes tipos de ciclo útil, nose si la señal entraba con mucha ganancia al comprensor, pero mas bien actuaba como un limitador, a que se podía deber ese aspecto?

Cuando hablamos de comprensor, la señal que podemos observar a la salida debe ser parecida o idntica a la de la entrada pero que no sobrepase un nivel?


----------



## Dano (Jul 1, 2010)

fabian9013 dijo:


> mm yo monté un comprensor de esos que andanpor ahi, exactamente no encuentro nise el nomre, debido a que formatie el pc, de xp a win7 o lo deje en el otro pc una de dos.
> 
> La cuestión es que tenía que realizar un transmisor AM DSB-LC y para asgurarme de no sobremodular monte un comprensor después de la etapa de amplificación del micrófono, era dinámico, pero lo que obtenía  a la salida era una señal casi cuadrada con diferentes tipos de ciclo útil, nose si la señal entraba con mucha ganancia al comprensor, pero mas bien actuaba como un limitador, a que se podía deber ese aspecto?
> 
> Cuando hablamos de comprensor, la señal que podemos observar a la salida debe ser parecida o idntica a la de la entrada pero que no sobrepase un nivel?




COMPRESOR no comprensor.

Lo que se busca es reducir el nivel de audio a un punto que sea conveniente, intentando no deformar sonido, manteniendo algo de rango dinámico (todo depende como sea configurado).

El limitador es un compresor pero con un ataque y relajación muy rápida, con un ratio infinito.

Y el recortador simplemente recorta la onda, produciendo armónicos no deseados.

Es imposible diagnosticar el problema si por lo menos no subes el diagrama.

Para AM Broadcast (nivel profesional) se utilizan por lo general, ACG, filtro pasabanda, compresor/limitador/expansor multibanda, compresor de una banda, rotador de fase, exitador aural (en algunos casos) y limitador final; en ese orden respectivamente.
Ésta serie bien configurada te asegura estar modulando un +- 2% del 100%.
Saludos


----------



## fabian9013 (Jul 1, 2010)

es que solo queria controlar la amplitud de la señal, no era un transmisor professional professional..


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 1, 2010)

yo creo que primero habria que entender lo mejor posible que es el RANGO DINAMICO, antes de tratar de entender que es un compresor y para que sirve, que diferencias tiene con un control automatico de ganancia (ACG), limitador etc, hay integrados especificos para los compresores-expansores, caso el NE572
por lo gral los compresores cobraron cierta fama en la era de las cintas, porque por ej, habia que comprimir lo que se grababa en un master para poder reproducirce en cassettes, cuyo rango dinamico era bastante inferior al rango dinamico del soporte donde se creo el master, tambien se usa para trasmision por radio, ya que los trasmisores tienen menor rango dinamico que el de la mesa de mescla
expliquemos a grandes rasgos: si la ganancia estuviese fija, y ajustada para que a maxima señal no sature la mesa de mescla, las señales debiles pueden perderse en el fondo y no escucharse, y si se aumenta la ganancia para que se escuchen las señales debiles, saturarian las señales grandes. por eso lo que se hace es que se comprima el rango dinamico, se tiene la mayor ganancia para señales debiles, y a medida que la señal aumenta la ganancia va disminuyendo, (comprime el Rango Dinamico) no la señal en si.


los bajos, por lo gral necesitan mayor rango dinamico que una bateria, puesto que el bajista tiene mayor nivel de EXPRESION que el baterista, por ej, la bateria tiene menos diferencia de señal entre el sonido mas debil y el mas fuerte, que lo que se puede lograr en el bajo, o mejor dicho, las señales debiles que produce la bateria, no hacen a la grabacion que se pierdan en el fondo (siempre que no se pierda toda la bateria) aunque se busca que se pierda el minimo posible de matices en la grabacion, en una linea de bajo, puede ser que tengas un pasaje con señales muy debiles, apenas rozando la llema de los dedos sobre las cuerdas, y al siguiente pasaje, un sonido percusivo y violento, a eso se refiere que puede haber 20dB de rango dinamico en una linea de bajo.... pero comprimir 20dB? me parece que le pifiaron feo..., otro caso puede ser que cajas acusticas se utilicen en el sonido en vivo y si se necesita o no comprimir el RD.



aunque la mayoria de los musicos usa el compresor indiscriminadamente como un mero efecto de sonido mas.... 

Seria barbaro ezavalla que los sonidistas sepan QUE perilla estan tocando. hace poco recuerdo que vino Alan Parsons a dar una clinica de ingenieria en sonido, no me imagino a ningun sonidista argentino asistiendo a esa clinica


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 2, 2010)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> Seria barbaro ezavalla que los sonidistas sepan QUE perilla estan tocando. hace poco recuerdo que vino Alan Parsons a dar una clinica de ingenieria en sonido, *no me imagino a ningun sonidista argentino asistiendo a esa clinica*



Yo si me imagino a Alan Parsons huyendo despavorido...:enfadado:


----------



## detrakx (Jul 4, 2010)

Buenas llegue medio tarde al hilo pero mas vale tarde que nunca 
Un compresor es catalogado como un procesador de dinamica y el uso hoy en dia es muy versatil.
También quiero diferenciar una cosa los aficionados y/o profesionales en electronica no ven las cosas como lo sonidistas.
A los sonidistas le interesa que el equipo funcione como corresponde y mas que nada que     " SUENE BIÉN "no les calienta lo que haya adentro del gabinete ellos se preocupan en las periyas y lo que sale por los cables y asunto acabado.
Tanto asi que en la jerga de audio ya solo se habla de seteos y marcas, solo algunos tratan las cosas con mas criterio y creatividad.

Por otro lado lo que dice el señor Hasmodai no es del todo falso. De echo lo comprobé en diversos aspectos.
Según el estilo la mezcla varia. Y asi tambien el uso de procesadores, en este caso hablando del compresor.

Para el caso de estilos que persigan que el material musical " suene fuerte " el uso del compresor es obligado. Este sería el caso de reducir la dinamica para ganar nivel.

Con un compresor se puede arreglar las c*****das de los musicos. Cuando el musico tiene exceso de dinamica en el toque. Esto es muy molesto a la hora de mezclar, Los toques de gran dinamica tienen mucho nivel en la mezcla, demasiada presencia. Hacen que la mezcla de clip a la salida, tapen otros sonidos y se vallan del plano como resultado algo poco creible o con falta de credibilidad.

El sonido y los planos: 
Con un compresor se pueden ajustar los planos de la mezcla.
Cuando me refiero a un plano hago referencia en cierto aspecto a la profundidad de la mezcla.
Tambien lo podemos ver como en el caso del las escenas de cine, si tenemos un "pp" 
(primer plano) donde vemos 2 personas hablando de cerca el sonido es detallista con gran dinamica se podria escuchar hasta el chasqueo de los labios de las personas.
En cambio la misma escena esas 2 personas en un plano general donde se ve un paisaje a su alrededor el sonido pierde detalle asi tambien dinamica, y por supuesto nivel. El sonido tambien se vería enmascarado por otros sonidos.

El aspecto de los planos en el material musical, nace de la artistica de los musicos dependiendo el estilo que la banda ejecute. Y a la hora de grabar ese material el sonidista debería respetarlo.

Si queremos reducir la dinamica de un material sonoro el Compresor no es la única alternativa.
Ejemplos de como reducir la dinamica sin compresores.

- Decirle al musico que se relaje y toque mas suave. 
- Utilizar microfonos con menor sensibilidad ( microfonos duros )
- Alejar el microfono de la fuente de esta manera se pierde dinamica y nivel. mientras mas lejos de la fuente el sonido se ve influenciado por el campo reverberante del recinto 
( caso de luagres cerrados).
- Alejar las fuentes y microfonos de superficies rigidas ( paredes, suelos, techos, etc. )
Puede darse el caso de que para sonidos de gran dinamica estos se reflejen en estas superficies logrando sonidos excesivamente altos.   

El compresor como limitador:
Para que un compresor funcione como limitador hay que configurarlo de manera agresiva 
altas relaciones de compresion ( ratio muy alto) ataques rapidos para que ningun transitorio se no escape y bajo ninguna circunstancia supere el umbral (threshold). Por lo general el Tiempo de recuperacion (release) tambien suele ser rapido. De esa manera el limitador sigue el contorno de la dinamica. Algo parecido a una envolvente de amplitud. 

Ejemplo de lo que se enfrenta dia a dia el sonidista.
Viene una bandita de rock común a grabar.
Tenemos Voz, coros, bajo , guitarra y bateria.
Hasta ahi vamos bien empezamos a grabar las baterias. Este es el instrumento mas critico, el que lleva mas tiempo, y mas equipamiento.
Ohhh de repente nos damos cuenta que el batero se va de tiempo, le pega a los platiyos como si les tuviera bronca. y algunos cuerpos como los toms suenan medios desafinados.
Por el simple echo de que es una bateria modesta y no la mejor bateria que te puede ofrecer el mercado.
Listo una vez que todo se grabo lo mejor posible despues de 50 tomas de bateria. El baterista ya con cara de me quiero rajar, no aguanto mas.
Porcedemos a escuchar el material y a empezar a ajustar la mezcla.

Ya tenemos todos los niveles ajustados pero la mezcla no esta completa falta algo. A esto le falta credibilidad cuando suenan los platiyos suenan muy fuertes tenemos los faders por debajo de la tierra y al oido no le convence. Aca viene nuestro amigo el compresor.
Mandamos la mezcla de la bateria a un grupo de la mixer insertamos un compresor ajustamos los controles del compresor. comprimimos unos db, no demasiado asi no es tan notable y volvemos a escuchar el material nuevamente. Notamos que la mezcla ahora es mas pareja 
los platiyos tienen presencia no suenan tan fuertes como antes y se complementan bien con los otros cuerpos. Incluso observamos que la mezcla esta unos dB por debajo del clip tenemos la alternativa de subirla un poco mas y ganar mas nivel.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 4, 2010)

detrakx dijo:


> También quiero diferenciar una cosa los aficionados y/o profesionales en electronica no ven las cosas como lo sonidistas.



Totalmente de acuerdo, pero aún así, esa visión del sonidista no me garantiza nada 



detrakx dijo:


> Con un compresor se puede arreglar las cagadas de los musicos. Cuando el musico tiene exceso de dinamica en el toque. Esto es muy molesto a la hora de mezclar, Los toques de gran dinamica tienen mucho nivel en la mezcla, demasiada presencia. Hacen que la mezcla de clip a la salida, tapen otros sonidos y se vallan del plano como resultado algo poco creible o con falta de credibilidad.



En esto no estoy de acuerdo. Que el músico tenga "exceso de dinámica en el toque"  no es nada malo (cag***da) y hace a la parte artística del intérprete. Que un sonidista no sepa como ecualizar lo que graba para respetar lo mas posible esa gama dinámica, es un problema del sonidista, no del músico.



detrakx dijo:


> El aspecto de los planos en el material musical, nace de la artistica de los musicos dependiendo el estilo que la banda ejecute. Y a la hora de grabar ese material el sonidista debería respetarlo.



Ooopppsss, es lo que dije arriba 



detrakx dijo:


> Ya tenemos todos los niveles ajustados pero la mezcla no esta completa falta algo. A esto le falta credibilidad cuando suenan los platiyos suenan muy fuertes tenemos los faders por debajo de la tierra y al oido no le convence. Aca viene nuestro amigo el compresor.
> Mandamos la mezcla de la bateria a un grupo de la mixer insertamos un compresor ajustamos los controles del compresor. comprimimos unos db, no demasiado asi no es tan notable y volvemos a escuchar el material nuevamente. Notamos que la mezcla ahora es mas pareja
> los platiyos tienen presencia no suenan tan fuertes como antes y se complementan bien con los otros cuerpos. Incluso observamos que la mezcla esta unos dB por debajo del clip tenemos la alternativa de subirla un poco mas y ganar mas nivel.



Y ya lo dijo Sigfried Linkwitz hace mas de 30 años:

​


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 4, 2010)

Con lo "arreglar las cag*das de los músicos" me trae a la mente la imagen de un curador de museo, restaurando un Rembrandt y diciendo, "uff, este le puso unos colores refuertes, los voy a suavizar un poco, asi no deslumbran al público, que cag*da se mandó"..  
Sds.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 4, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> ....En esto no estoy de acuerdo. Que el músico tenga "exceso de dinámica en el toque"  no es nada malo (cag***da) y hace a la parte artística del intérprete. Que un sonidista no sepa como ecualizar lo que graba para respetar lo mas posible esa gama dinámica, es un problema del sonidista, no del músico....


Tal cual, el músico toca como a el se le da la gana o como su imagen artística lo determina, luego estará en la oreja de cada uno de los que lo escuchan decidir si le agrada o no el resultado.

Respecto a la reducción del rango dinámico, es una necesidad para que los medios de grabación no saturen en los tramos de reproducción (Grabación) más altos o enmascaren con ruido a los tramos de sonido mas bajo.


----------



## detrakx (Jul 4, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> En esto no estoy de acuerdo. Que el músico tenga "exceso de dinámica en el toque"  no es nada malo (cag***da) y hace a la parte artística del intérprete. Que un sonidista no sepa como ecualizar lo que graba para respetar lo mas posible esa gama dinámica, es un problema del sonidista, no del músico.



Ez los musicos se equivocan y ellos se dan cuenta (son humanos). El sonidista siempre prefiere el musico bien practicado, que haga las cosas como corresponden, de esa manera todo sale mas lindo, natural, sin laburo pòsterior de edicion y arreglo de cag***das.
Pero la vida no es de rosa, y no todos los cantantes son freddy mercury o egresados del concervatorio. 
Entonces aca viene la manipulacion de las cosas. ( Esto es como el photoshop y las modelos).
Aunque no lo creas hay musicos que creen, que por tener la misma guitarra que slash van a sonar como el. 
O que si van con una bata medio pelo, vos con el EQ le dejas la bata como la de AC/DC.

El Eq es un procesador de dinamica, pero no es practico para bajar picos que puedan llegar a aparecer durante una track de audio.
Imaginate un pico de bombo, tiene contenido entre los 60Hz hasta los 400Hz, y luego tenes armonicos del parche que van desde los 3khz hasta los 6Khz. 
Ta facil sacarlo con un Eq.  

Creo que el uso del compresor de manera moderada puede ayudar y mucho, sin perder la verdadera escencia del material grabado. 

Ez te recomiendo que no entres a un estudio de Mastering por que seguro extrangulas a unos cuantos. 

Saludos.


----------



## julienalexander (Jul 4, 2010)

detrakx dijo:


> Ez los musicos se equivocan y ellos se dan cuenta (son humanos). El sonidista siempre prefiere el musico bien practicado, que haga las cosas como corresponden, de esa manera todo sale mas lindo, natural, sin laburo pòsterior de edicion y arreglo de cag***das.
> Pero la vida no es de rosa, y no todos los cantantes son freddy mercury o egresados del concervatorio. Entonces aca viene la manipulacion de las cosas. ( Esto es como el photoshop y las modelos).



por eso deberian proliferar los artistas que toquen bien y no los bien editados/masterizados. es increble el cambio que se le puede dar a una grabacion original con variados equipos.

para el caso comento esta curiosidad: el ultimo album de los beatles, let it be, fue grabado en visperas de separacion del grupo, con un humor de parte de los musicos que hubiera sido mejor estar en medio de un terremoto huracanado cerca de un volcan en erupcion, y por consiguente la calidad de la interpretacion, fue sinceramente pesima. gracias a Geoff Emerick y a Phil Spector se le pudo dar una forma pasable/buena al album. esta muy bueno comparar ese album, con el mismo pero sin masterizar, que MacCartney saco en el 2003: let it be... naked. el cambio es radical.

retomemos.



detrakx dijo:


> Aunque no lo creas hay musicos que creen, que por tener la misma guitarra que slash van a sonar como el.
> O que si van con una bata medio pelo, vos con el EQ le dejas la bata como la de AC/DC.



entonces les falta algo para ser musicos: escuchar musica. no creo que nadie que haya escuchado bien a varios artistas, y este en su sano juicio, pueda decir eso. necesitan ampliar sus horizontes musicales en ese caso. idem respuesta al punto anterior



detrakx dijo:


> El Eq es un procesador de dinamica, pero no es practico para bajar picos que puedan llegar a aparecer durante una track de audio.
> Imaginate un pico de bombo, tiene contenido entre los 60Hz hasta los 400Hz, y luego tenes armonicos del parche que van desde los 3khz hasta los 6Khz.
> Ta facil sacarlo con un Eq.



ok, pero hay cosas que no estas teniendo en cuenta, las voy a emunciar en forma de premisas:

premisa 1) esos armonicos le dan mas realismo y naturalidad al sonido.

premisa 2) esos armonicos duran tan poco que no son para nada molestos.

conclusion: no hay razon para sacarlos

ademas... cuando los compresores de audio no existian como los conocemos ahora (es decir,  no se usaban), las grabaciones no sonaban para nada feas ni molestas, todo lo contrario, sonaban mucho mas profundas que las actuales (que por la guerra del volumen usan compresor de rango dinamico)



detrakx dijo:


> Creo que el uso del compresor de manera moderada puede ayudar y mucho, sin perder la verdadera escencia del material grabado.


es muy subjetivo... depende mucho del caso. vas a necesitarlo si o si, si estas trabajando con una banda de barrio formada hace un mes y cuyos miembros tocan desde hace 2...
en cambio, si estas trabajando con musicos que tocan muy bien, podes ajustar el volumen apropiadamente y grabar directo, que seguro que va a sonar muchisimo mejor que eso mismo, pero grabado por la banda de musicos mediocres con el mejor mastering.



detrakx dijo:


> Ez te recomiendo que no entres a un estudio de Mastering por que seguro extrangulas a unos cuantos.
> Saludos.



yo le ayudo 


sobre lo que dijiste en el post anterior:


> También quiero diferenciar una cosa los aficionados y/o profesionales en electronica no ven las cosas como lo sonidistas.



yo ahi corregiria algo, en vez de "aficionados y/o profesionales en electronica" pondria "personas normales con oido normal". eso le da vuelta al asunto, porque desde el punto de vista de la electronica o desde el del sonido es lo mismo! el resultado es el mismo. usando un compresor o no, los sonidistas van a escuchar lo mismo que los electronicos. lo que cambia es si nos gusta o no el hecho de como suena algo comprimido. por lo tanto es irrelevante poner sonidista en vez de abogado, carnicero, persona normal o ingeniero/aficionado a la electronica. 

la verdadera diferencia es que las empresas quieren que las cosas suenen mas fuertes, por lo tanto el sonidista, o hace eso, o se queda sin trabajo. Es mas, ahora no creo que se enseñe la diferencia entre como suena comprimido y sin comprimir, se debe enseñar que hay que usarlo y punto. ya le preguntare a un amigo que estudia eso...

en mi opinion, el uso del compresor no se justifica para nada.

saludos, julienalexander


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 5, 2010)

julienalexander dijo:


> es muy subjetivo... depende mucho del caso. vas a necesitarlo si o si, si estas trabajando con una banda de barrio formada hace un mes y cuyos miembros tocan desde hace 2...
> en cambio, si estas trabajando con musicos que tocan muy bien, podes ajustar el volumen apropiadamente y grabar directo, que seguro que va a sonar muchisimo mejor que eso mismo, pero grabado por la banda de musicos mediocres con el mejor mastering.
> ...
> en mi opinion, *el uso del compresor no se justifica para nada*.



Estoy en total acuerdo con todo lo que decís, excepto un poco en esto último. detraks habla del *uso moderado del compresor* y reconozco que tiene razón: Por más que para mí no tenga cabida el uso del compresor aunque los que toquen sean unos bagallos, reconozco que siempre es necesario usarlo para ajustar el rango dinámico de la música al rango dinámico (RD) disponible en el medio en el cual vas a grabar - esto es: Si una banda toca un tema con 90dB de RD y es necesario grabarlo o transmistirlo por un medio que admite 70dB de RD, entonces no queda otra que comprimirlo o va a recortar MAL!.
El ejemplo es medio exagerado, pero real. Ahora, tal como vos decís, comprimir a lo estúpido solo para que se escuche fuerte...ya es una cosa que me está dando asco y no tiene ningún sentido...salvo acostumbrar a la gilada de que la cosa "suena así" y luego venderle cualquier verdura masterizada "pal pomo"...pero fuerte...


----------



## Cacho (Jul 5, 2010)

Pero es que al comprimirlo hasta la náusea (que nada que ver con la de Jean Paul, pero qué grande el tipo ese) permite que en vivo suenen como en el disco...
O que el disco suene como el vivo.

Ojo, hablo de las banditas, no de las señoras bandas. Para que "Moncho y sus Karakoles Azules" suenen mal y no pésimo, hay que comprimirles hasta los calzones (si les aprietan parece que llegan mejor a los agudos).
Si tocara Pink Floyd ya estaríamos hablando de otra calidad.

El disco de Moncho, bien comprimidito, sonará parecido al recital (no pueden sonar de otra manera). El de los de Waters y compañía suena distinto, con algunas cosas que se notan en el estudio y menos en el vivo... Y la calidad del operador del estudio y la cadena de mastering se va a notar tambien...

En vivo la compresión se hace un poco más necesaria por una cuestión de la superficie a cubrir con sonido. Un rango grande no es nada fácil de acomodar parejo de una punta a la otra de un estadio de futbol. Es más, muy probablemente los pasajes más suaves se van a perder bastante al alejarte del escenario donde se monta el sonido. Habrá que comprimir para que lo suave no sea tan suave.
Y el vivo pasa a tener mucha "fuerza". Simplemente suena más fuerte que el disco.
No digo que sea ideal, pero es una solución con un buen compromiso de costo/beneficio.

Eso de la "fuerza" que tiene el vivo pasó a ser ya un estándar en los discos de estudio y una bendición para todos los "Monchos" que surgieron por ahí.

Como diría un conocido árbitro, 







"Por lo menos, así lo veo yo"


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 5, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> .....reconozco que siempre es necesario usarlo para ajustar el rango dinámico de la música al rango dinámico (RD) disponible en el medio en el cual vas a grabar - esto es: Si una banda toca un tema con 90dB de RD y es necesario grabarlo o transmistirlo por un medio que admite 70dB de RD, entonces no queda otra que comprimirlo o va a recortar MAL!.
> *El ejemplo es medio exagerado, pero real*. Ahora, tal como vos decís, comprimir a lo estúpido solo para que se escuche fuerte...ya es una cosa que me está dando asco y no tiene ningún sentido...salvo acostumbrar a la gilada de que la cosa "suena así" y luego venderle cualquier verdura masterizada "pal pomo"...pero fuerte...


No es exagerado, recientemente estuve mirando una tabla sobre los rangos dinámicos de diversas interpretaciones musicales y !! Oh sorpresa ¡¡ la música clásica ronda los 60db de rango, así que lo que comentás no tiene exageración alguna.

Pero distingamos que una cosa es la reducción de rango necesaria e indispensable para "Meter" la música en el medio de grabación y otra es "Uniformar" el volumen para que "Todo" suene fuerte.
Por otro lado, la reducción de rango se hizo siempre desde el vinilo hasta hoy en día.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 5, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No es exagerado, recientemente estuve mirando una tabla sobre los rangos dinámicos de diversas interpretaciones musicales y !! Oh sorpresa ¡¡ la música clásica ronda los 60db de rango, así que lo que comentás no tiene exageración alguna.
> 
> Pero distingamos que una cosa es la reducción de rango necesaria e indispensable para "Meter" la música en el medio de grabación y otra es "Uniformar" el volumen para que "Todo" suene fuerte.
> Por otro lado, la reducción de rango se hizo siempre desde el vinilo hasta hoy en día.



la reduccion del RD siempre se utilizo, desde los 70s para adelante, pero, en los vinilos, tambien? yo siempre supuse que en los discos lo que se utilizaba era el enfasis y de-enfasis de la respuesta en frecuencia de la grabacion/reproduccion (curvas de ecualizacion de DECCA, RIAA etc) a causa, principalmente de la composicion espectral del ruido, por otro lado, donde mas se encuentra la razon de comprimir el rango dinamico es el hecho de que el medio de soporte/grabacion, posee menor RD que el metodo de captacion, por ej, por mas que un instrumento tenga 120dB de RD, si el microfono posee un SNR de 70dB (bastante malo, pero sirve al ej) la grabacion no deberia ser dificultosa, porque el rango dinamico del microfono es el que manda (algo comun del ´50 para atras, donde por ej los discos de 78rpm y las mesas de mescla tenian 40 a 50dB de RD  ), ahora, desde el 60 para adelante, los vinilos (+60dB) y cintas (68 - 90dB) tenian menor rango dinamico que un buen microfono, 

y, de hecho, con los cds, (96dB) y +120dB en los SACD, cosa que ahi los compresores no tienen mucha razon de ser......


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 5, 2010)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> la reduccion del RD siempre se utilizo, desde los 70s para adelante, pero, en los vinilos, tambien? yo siempre supuse que en los discos lo que se utilizaba era el enfasis y de-enfasis de la respuesta en frecuencia de la grabacion/reproduccion (curvas de ecualizacion de DECCA, RIAA etc) a causa, principalmente de la composicion espectral del ruido, por otro lado, donde mas se encuentra la razon de comprimir el rango dinamico es el hecho de que el medio de soporte/grabacion, posee menor RD que el metodo de captacion, por ej, por mas que un instrumento tenga 120dB de RD, si el microfono posee un SNR de 70dB (bastante malo, pero sirve al ej) la grabacion no deberia ser dificultosa, porque el rango dinamico del microfono es el que manda (algo comun del ´50 para atras, donde por ej los discos de 78rpm y las mesas de mescla tenian 40 a 50dB de RD  ), ahora, desde el 60 para adelante, los vinilos (+60dB) y cintas (68 - 90dB) tenian menor rango dinamico que un buen microfono,
> 
> y, de hecho, con los cds, (96dB) y +120dB en los SACD, cosa que ahi los compresores *no tienen mucha razon de ser*......


No si partimos de la base que la música con mayor rango dinámico solo llega a 60db (Como si esto fuera poco).

Respecto a los vinilos:
Estos sufren 2 tipos de compresión de rango:
Una que se produjo durante la grabación de la cinta (Master) junto con su ecualización (NAB) y otra menor al trasladar la información de la cinta al vinilo con su correspondiente "Otra" ecualización (RIAA).
De esta última no tengo presente los datos, pero si no recuerdo mal era para evitar la modulación de la información del surco sobre el surco contiguo por deformación del sustrato entre otras cosas.

Los sistemas de compresión eran incluso anteriores a los 60' si bien no se empleaban con asiduidad y displicencia actual.
Tengo unos esquemas de consolas Ampex / RCA con hermosos esquemas de compresores valvulares incluso de los años 50' y si no me equivoco, también tengo el esquema del excitador de torno de grabación con su corrección RIAA y su compresor.


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 5, 2010)

Si no estoy equivocado, por ahi se mezcla el Rango Dinàmico con la Relaciòn señal-ruido, no? (que por ahi, lo llamamos tambièn RD).
El SNR de la mùsica es la diferencia entre el nivel de referencia y el fondo (ruido) y el RD es entre el pico mas alto y el ruido.
La compresiòn, como dijo EZ, a veces es necesaria, si no "no entra" en el medio, pero esa compresiòn tiene que ser equivalente para todos los niveles de señales, distinto la compresiòn a ultranza, en donde se aplana todo, y no hay matices, diferencias en los distintos pasajes de la mùsica y generalmente, recorte casi siempre.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 5, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Si no estoy equivocado, por ahi se mezcla el Rango Dinàmico con la Relaciòn señal-ruido, no? (que por ahi, lo llamamos tambièn RD).
> El SNR de la mùsica es la diferencia entre el nivel de referencia y el fondo (ruido) y el RD es entre el pico mas alto y el ruido.
> La compresiòn, como dijo EZ, a veces es necesaria, si no "no entra" en el medio, pero esa compresiòn tiene que ser equivalente para todos los niveles de señales, distinto la compresiòn a ultranza, en donde se aplana todo, y no hay matices, diferencias en los distintos pasajes de la mùsica y generalmente, recorte casi siempre.



Satamente, una cosa es comprimir con criterio y elevar el nivel general para enmascarar el ruido de fondo y otra es comprimir para que "Todo" de la impresión de sonar mas fuerte.

Algo de esto se habló por aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/ha-pasado-rango-dinamico-musica-28056/


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 5, 2010)

Si Fogo, impresionante los espectros, mas claro imposible. Pero que podemos hacer para tratar de revertirlo ?
Salvo como consumidores, no comprar mas, pero, quien conoce, sabe, entiende, decide y le importa el tema ?
Si no son los artistas, los que traten de cambiar algo, que son los que pueden tener algo de poder de desiciòn sobre el tema, quien va a poder.......me parece que cada vez serà pior (entiendase peor)

Ahora, que pasa si uso para programas comprimidos, un expansor ?
Puedo restituir el RD ?
Recuerdo que Holimar tenia algùn que otro compresor-expansor.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jul 5, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> la compresiòn a ultranza, en donde se aplana todo, y no hay matices, diferencias en los distintos pasajes de la mùsica y generalmente, recorte casi siempre.



Exactamente, para muestra, un botón:


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 5, 2010)

Hola Yoangel, si, me acordaba de los gràficos que habias puesto, estan muy clarificadores.
Off topic, los otros dias me hice la audiometrìa y tenès razòn, los extremos son los que indicas, pero charlando con la fonoadiòloga, me hizo recordar que me chequeo los limites con el equipo, en forma informal (solo me lo dijo en forma verbal).
Sds.


----------



## julienalexander (Jul 5, 2010)

ok, correccion, lo mande muy a lo bruto . lo que dije no incluia la reduccion del rango dinamico para que no haya recortes en los diversos formatos. a lo que me referia, como dijeron todos, es que no se justifica para subirle el volumen y que "suene" nomas.

lo de la compresion en vivo, es mas que obvio, no hace falta saber mucho como para imaginar que un solo de piano bien melodico va a ser tapado por las voces y gritos facilmente, y si se le subiera el volumen a todo lo unico que se lograria es dejar sordos a los musicos, sonidistas, produccion y publico cuando llegue el solo de 'funky slap bass'. AHI si es necesario y se justifica. pero igual deberia ser hecho por gente que sepa com ecualizar con compresor, ya se ha visto (o escuchado, mas bien) cada cosa en vivo...

saludos y pasense por el tema que menciono fogonazo: ¿Qué ha pasado con el rango dinámico de la música?, esta muy interesante

saludos, julienalexander


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 5, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Si Fogo, impresionante los espectros, mas claro imposible. Pero que podemos hacer para tratar de revertirlo ?
> Salvo como consumidores, no comprar mas, pero, quien conoce, sabe, entiende, decide y le importa el tema ?
> Si no son los artistas, los que traten de cambiar algo, que son los que pueden tener algo de poder de desiciòn sobre el tema, quien va a poder.......me parece que cada vez serà pior (entiendase peor)
> 
> ...


Yo mucho tiempo para escuchar música no tengo, pero lo que hago es procesar la señal con un *"Compandor"*, nombre rebuscado para un IC compresor / expansor.
Bajo el volumen y "Expando" la señal a mi gusto, que definitivamente no es un concepto Hi-Fi.


----------



## detrakx (Jul 6, 2010)

julienalexander dijo:


> ok, pero hay cosas que no estas teniendo en cuenta, las voy a emunciar en forma de premisas:
> 
> premisa 1) esos armonicos le dan mas realismo y naturalidad al sonido.
> 
> ...



En ningun momento dije de sacar armonicos, sino bajar picos que dentro de una mezcla, se noten como una irregularidad, o error de interpretacion por parte del musico. 
A traves del uso moderado del compresor para corregir estos errores y no es la unica forma, tambien existen otras maneras que las mencioné anteriormente.



julienalexander dijo:


> es muy subjetivo... depende mucho del caso. vas a necesitarlo si o si, si estas trabajando con una banda de barrio formada hace un mes y cuyos miembros tocan desde hace 2...
> en cambio, si estas trabajando con musicos que tocan muy bien, podes ajustar el volumen apropiadamente y grabar directo, que seguro que va a sonar muchisimo mejor que eso mismo, pero grabado por la banda de musicos mediocres con el mejor mastering.



Exactamente muy subjetivo, la mezcla tiene mucho de eso, es la parte en donde predomina el arte y la creatividad por parte del sonidista, Esta persona debe buscar la manera de hacer las cosas lo mejor posible con las herramientas que tenga a mano.

Quizas no me expresé bien o fue breve mi explicacion.
Cuando me referi a diferenciar, de los aficionados y/o  prof. de electronica de los sonidistas. Es de como ven las cosas. ( En este ambito ).

El concepto, como se utlizan los equipos, que funciones cumplen, como estan echos, el diseño de los mismos, las especifiaciones etc.
Parte de estos datos son dejados de lado por parte de los sonidistas, no les interesa, prefieren preocuparse por otras cosas. 
Tampoco quiero generalizar por que no sería correcto ya que hay gente que si se interesa por ello. 



julienalexander dijo:


> en mi opinion, el uso del compresor no se justifica para nada.



No estoy de acuerdo, entonces el uso de distintos Microfonos, Eq, Distorsion y demas procesos de audio se podrian interpretar como que atentan al sonido orginal. Es decir estarian opuesto al las leyes del HI FI.
En la mezcla se vale todo no hay reglas. Una vez que el material musical este finalizado. Los oyentes ( el público ) tendra su propia y subjetiva opinion al respecto.

En cuanto al proceso de Mastering eh aqui los verdaderos verdugos. Esta etapa sirve para ajustar minuciosamente el material de audio. se balancea las mezclas, se ordenan los temas, y demas detalles. Aqui en esta etapa se habla de 0,3db o 1,2db. + / -  Pero hoy por hoy estos valores son muchisimo mas altos y es por eso mismo que comentastes anteriormente. Sobre las empresas que exigen que todo suene mas fuerte por una cuestion marketinera.

saludos.


----------



## julienalexander (Jul 6, 2010)

detrakx dijo:


> En ningun momento dije de sacar armonicos, sino bajar picos que dentro de una mezcla, se noten como una irregularidad, o error de interpretacion por parte del musico.
> A traves del uso moderado del compresor para corregir estos errores y no es la unica forma, tambien existen otras maneras que las mencioné anteriormente.



en realidad, si dijiste de sacarlos:



> Imaginate un pico de bombo, tiene contenido entre los 60Hz hasta los 400Hz, y luego tenes armonicos del parche que van desde los 3khz hasta los 6Khz.
> Ta facil sacarlo con un Eq.


 



detrakx dijo:


> Exactamente muy subjetivo, la mezcla tiene mucho de eso, es la parte en donde predomina el arte y la creatividad por parte del sonidista, Esta persona debe buscar la manera de hacer las cosas lo mejor posible con las herramientas que tenga a mano.



estoy de acuerdo, debe hacerlas lo mejor posible



detrakx dijo:


> Quizas no me expresé bien o fue breve mi explicacion.
> Cuando me referi a diferenciar, de los aficionados y/o  prof. de electronica de los sonidistas. Es de como ven las cosas. ( En este ambito ).
> 
> El concepto, como se utlizan los equipos, que funciones cumplen, como estan echos, el diseño de los mismos, las especifiaciones etc.
> ...



sin embargo, saber las especificaciones de los equipos, etc y el hecho de "como ver las cosas", no son factores que influyan en la manera en que suena determinado sonido/equipo/grabacion, sino que va a sonar exactamente igual para un ingeniero electronico que para un sonidista. es simplemente irrelevante. ademas a la hora de grabar un disco grande, es decir, el disco de una banda buena, no van a contratar a un sonidista... van a contratar a un ingeniero en sonido, que sabe mas que un ingeniero en electronica de las especificaciones de los equipos, y de la manera en que cada efecto y equipo cambia la señal (hay varias materias en la carrera para eso)




detrakx dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo, entonces el uso de distintos Microfonos, Eq, Distorsion y demas procesos de audio se podrian interpretar como que atentan al sonido orginal. Es decir estarian opuesto al las leyes del HI FI.
> En la mezcla se vale todo no hay reglas. Una vez que el material musical este finalizado. Los oyentes ( el público ) tendra su propia y subjetiva opinion al respecto.



leiste los demas posts?



detrakx dijo:


> En cuanto al proceso de Mastering eh aqui los verdaderos verdugos. Esta etapa sirve para ajustar minuciosamente el material de audio. se balancea las mezclas, se ordenan los temas, y demas detalles. Aqui en esta etapa se habla de 0,3db o 1,2db. + / -  Pero hoy por hoy estos valores son muchisimo mas altos y es por eso mismo que comentastes anteriormente. Sobre las empresas que exigen que todo suene mas fuerte por una cuestion marketinera.
> saludos.



ahi si que estoy en contra del uso del compresor, saludos!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jul 6, 2010)

julienalexander dijo:


> a la hora de grabar un disco grande, es decir, el disco de una banda buena, no van a contratar a un sonidista... van a contratar a un ingeniero en sonido, que sabe mas que un ingeniero en electronica de las especificaciones de los equipos, y de la manera en que cada efecto y equipo cambia la señal (hay varias materias en la carrera para eso)


Son muy pero muuuy pocas las instituciones que otorgan un titulo de Ing de Sonido. Yo hasta ahora no conozco personalmente a ninguno. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/ingenieros-sonido-reyes-sin-corona-25934/

Pienso que la mayoría que hace ese trabajo aprende por el oficio (¿ensayo y error?), autodidacta (que no es para nada malo).

La Wiki dice: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audio_engineering


> Audio engineers come from backgrounds such as Electrical Engineering, Electronics Engineering or the Fine Arts...  Additionally, a number of audio engineers are autodidacts with no formal training.



Así que un Ingeniero/Técnico en Electrónica (o Electricista) puede hacer un trabajo de "Ing de Sonido" tranquilamente, si sus conocimientos lo califican.


----------



## detrakx (Jul 6, 2010)

julienalexander dijo:


> sin embargo, saber las especificaciones de los equipos, etc y el hecho de "como ver las cosas", no son factores que influyan en la manera en que suena determinado sonido/equipo/grabacion, sino que va a sonar exactamente igual para un ingeniero electronico que para un sonidista. es simplemente irrelevante. ademas a la hora de grabar un disco grande, es decir, el disco de una banda buena, no van a contratar a un sonidista... van a contratar a un ingeniero en sonido, que sabe mas que un ingeniero en electronica de las especificaciones de los equipos, y de la manera en que cada efecto y equipo cambia la señal (hay varias materias en la carrera para eso)



El concepto lo es todo. En la jerga se seleccionan los equipos, instrumentos, técnica y tipo de produccion para lograr los objetivos planteandos.
Eso de contratar a un Ing. En Sonido me haces reir, conozco a personas que no tienen ningún titulo y hace mas de 30 años que estan detras de los equipos y saben mucho mas que los ingenieros y eso no desmerece a nadie. Tambien conozco a personas que tuvieron enseñanzas por parte de profesionales y avanzaron de manera increible.
Tal cual menciona Yoangel.

saludos.


----------



## julienalexander (Jul 6, 2010)

aunque sean pocas, tienen muchos estudiantes, en argentina por ejemplo hay una sola universidad que da la carrera COMPLETA (hay como 10 que dan la tecnicatura), sin embargo tiene tantos estudiantes que sobrepasan a la cantidad de estudiantes de otras carreras de nivel nacional.

recordemos que ingenieros en sonido hay al menos desde los años 50, no se puede decir que hay pocos... talvez en esa epoca si, pero ahora cada vez hay mas ingenieros en sonido. personalemente conozco a 3 de ellos, mas de 15 estudiantes en esa carrera y muchas, muchas personas que quieren seguirla (me tienta bastante a mi tambien)

sobre el tema que mencionaste... no es lo mismo un tecnico en sonido, que un ingeniero en sonido. al tecnico le enseñan a manejar consolas, a conectar las cosas para no mandarse c***das, y algo de arreglos musicales. en cambio el ingeniero en sonido tiene, aparte de esto que mencione (reforzado para colmo), que saber toda la teoria musical, desde el punto de vista musical y fisico, tiene que saber como funciona cualquier dispositivo de audio analogico con solo examinarlo, tiene que saber contruir estos aparatos, tiene como dije 3 materias para analizar los efectos de cada circuito en la forma de onda del sonido y su posterior efecto en la manera en que suena. y por si no fuera poco, tienen una capacitacion que dura 1 año entero antes de poder trabajar de ingeniero en sonido.

sobre tu analogia de ingeniero de sonido-musico; los estas dando por similares cuando en relidad no lo son; el musico puede tener exito sin tener conocimiento demasiado tecnico, como que significa levare-terra y como se aplica, etc. y ademas el musico no saca la musica de pensar, todo lo contrario, el musico toca por tocar y ve que va quedando bien y en base a eso compone, pero ese proceso se renueva cada vez que se pone a componer, osea que no se aprende de eso, se es creativo.

en cambio el ingeniero en sonido debe saber para que sirve cada perilla/boton y como seria su efecto; incluso los autodidactas o los que aprendieron por oficio saben eso y no lo vuelven a descubrir cada vez que tratan de hacer algo. en caso de ingenieros en sonido con titulo y algo de experiencia, esa persona es capaz de proyectar mentalmente un efecto de mejor manera que un tecnico, por lo tanto va a haber menos prueba y error, y mas aciertos, y probablemente mas detalles. 

mas alla de eso tengo que decir que un musico sin buenos estudios se va a ver muy limitado, alguien se imagina a los back street boys haciendo jazz? conozco gente que sigue la carrera de musica y te compone lo que sea; el exito no depende de la habilidad para componer, depende de si lo que alguien componga sea del agrado de la gente. por eso hay estilos que son mas... "vacios" que otros en cierta manera, no tienen mucha vuelta ni de manera instrumental, ni vocal, ni de arreglos, pero pueden tener exito. como asi tambien pueden haber estilos como el jazz que por mas que sea bastante complicado, tuvo exito en su momento y todavia sigue siendo un estilo reconocido como bueno, por mas que no tenga popularidad.

sobre la mayoria de los que hacen el trabajo... si, la mayoria lo hacen de esa manera, pero porque es mas facil entrar trabajando de lo que te gusta en un estudio de grabacion de medio pelo y despues ir avanzando, que estudiar 7 años una carrera variada y complicada para empezar a trabajar en condiciones no mucho mejores... es simple comodidad... 

por otra parte no creo que un tecnico en electronica ni un ¿electricista? pueda trabajar de ingeniero en sonido, un ingeniero en electronica podria hacerlo, pero necesitaria estudiar mas para poder hacerlo bien. y con estudiar no me refiero a "ir a clase" nomas, puede estudiar de manera puramente practica. decir que un tecnico o un electricista puede hacerlo es lo mismo que decir que lo puede hacer un abogado, un medico, un recolector de basura, o un albañil. sus conocimientos no son relevantes para ser sonidistas, simplemente deberian ponerse a estudiar/practicar para aprenderlo. ademas ahi no dice que puedan hacerlo por haber estado en alguna de las carreras que menciona la wiki. solo dice que vienen de esas carreras y adivina que? en mi curso de 40 personas (electronica), 10 se cambiaron a que? a sonido. la explicacion es obvia, al haber una sola universidad que lo enseña es poco problable que hayan dado con ella. la mayoria se entero de que se daba en este pais despues de que entro a electronica. pero como a todos los que preguntan por sonido les dicen que electronica es parecida, van y se inscriben a electronica. y ciertamente tienen motivos para decir que es parecida, la mitad de sonido es electronica, la otra mitad, musica y practica.

no digo que un autodidacta, alguien que aprendio por oficio, o un tecnico en sonido no pueda ser mejor que un ingeniero en sonido. solo digo que esta capacitado para realizar las cosas mas prolijamente que los demas, y en lo que respecta a audio, la prolijidad es muy importante. si a una persona autodidacta que tenga habilidad en eso y sea realmente bueno para ser autodidacta, se lo manda a estudiar esa carrera, creo que mejoraria muchisimo. 

espero no haber sido muuuuuuy extenso XD

saludos!


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 7, 2010)

detrakx dijo:


> El concepto lo es todo. En la jerga se seleccionan los equipos, instrumentos, técnica y tipo de produccion para lograr los objetivos planteandos.
> Eso de contratar a un Ing. En Sonido me haces reir, conozco a personas que no tienen ningún titulo y hace mas de 30 años que estan detras de los equipos y saben mucho mas que los ingenieros y eso no desmerece a nadie. Tambien conozco a personas que tuvieron enseñanzas por parte de profesionales y avanzaron de manera increible.
> Tal cual menciona Yoangel.
> 
> saludos.




esto se esta yendo para el lado de los tomates. pero bue...

con respecto a ingenieria en sonido, lamentablemente en argentina no esta homologado ese titulo, no hay carrera de grado para recibirse de ingeniero en sonido, si lo hay en chile, colombia, mexico, españa y por su puesto en estados unidos, chicos, lean un poco, cualquiera puede aprender a apretar botones o setear perillas, pero no cualquiera sabe exactamente que esta haciendo y por que, si no estudian, como van a salir a decir que un sonidista sabe mas que un ing. en sonido. un sonidista puede saber hasta ahi nomas que efecto o defecto se va a encontrar por setear mal un equipo, por experiencia adquirida, pero no pueden salir a decir que un ing. no sabe nada, por algo estudio una carrera en particular, (igualmente depende de si ejerce o no, o si se recibio solo para tener el titulo en la pared de su casa)


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 7, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo mucho tiempo para escuchar música no tengo, pero lo que hago es procesar la señal con un *"Compandor"*, nombre rebuscado para un IC compresor / expansor.
> Bajo el volumen y "Expando" la señal a mi gusto, que definitivamente no es un concepto Hi-Fi.



Fogo, ese "compandor" que mencionastes, lo busco en el foro?
Sds.


----------



## Dano (Jul 7, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Fogo, ese "compandor" que mencionastes, lo busco en el foro?
> Sds.



Un NEXXX se podía usar como compandor pero no me acuerdo cual era el 570 talvez?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 7, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Fogo, ese "compandor" que mencionastes, lo busco en el foro?
> Sds.


El que tengo yo no lo publiqué, es en base al *NA/SA571* pero el esquema que figura en el datasheet funciona muy bien, creo que en algún momento apareció por el Foro algo de ese integrado.


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 7, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Un NEXXX se podía usar como compandor pero no me acuerdo cual era el 570 talvez?


Si Dano, entre con ne y me dio un SA571 de Phillips, lo llaman compandor, crei que Fogo le habia puesto de sobrenombre...
Lo voy a ver con mas detalle.
Gracias !!

PD: Exacto Fogo, el mesmo que viste y calza.
(No habia leido tu respuesta cuando le conteste a Dano)


----------



## Dano (Jul 7, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Si Dano, entre con ne y me dio un SA571 de Phillips, lo llaman compandor, crei que Fogo le habia puesto de sobrenombre...
> Lo voy a ver con mas detalle.
> Gracias !!
> 
> ...




*AN174  Applications for compandors NE570/571/SA571 
*


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 8, 2010)

Muy bueno Dano, ya la imprimi para estudiarlo.
Gracias y sds.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 8, 2010)

yo el que conozco es el NE572, tengo un par guardados.....


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 8, 2010)

Hola Hazard, si no me equivoco, la diferencia es que ese, es programable.
Sds.


----------



## julienalexander (Jul 8, 2010)

hazard_1998: sobre que no hay un carrera de grado en argentina, deberias fijarte en la untref (universidad nacional de tres de febrero) ahi estan estudiando varios amigos mios y es carrera de grado con titulo de ingeniero en sonido; la carrera esta recien hace 3 años, asi que ingenieros en sonido recibidos en argentina todavia no hay.

deberias fijarte aca

saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Jul 8, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ...creo que en algún momento apareció por el Foro algo de ese integrado.


Crees bien: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/limitador-volumen-proteger-potencias-18344/#post328126


Saludos


----------



## Matt232 (Abr 7, 2011)

Como me encanta leer los debates y opiniones que se arman como en este caso, hay mucha gente con un monton de conocimiento y experiencia que dan sus puntos de vista, y yo por ser un novato en tema de electronica y musica (soy guitarrista) siento muuuuuy util la idea de leer las diferentes opiniones y experiencias de cada uno... me parece que es una forma de adquirir conocimientos y tener un camino con algo de idea para agregar y sumar a las experiencias que ire haciendo a lo largo (pueda ser qe sea muuuy larga  ) de mi vida... 
 Este es un foro increible que me ayudo un monton en el comienzo de la electronica y me abre la cabeza escuchar o mas bien leer a uds que son unos capos totales!!  Saludos y larga vida al foro!!!

Me olvidaba, perdon por revivir este tema, pero tenia que decir eso!  ..ademas de que voy a realizar el circuito por 2 motivos:
 primero porque me gusta experimentar y asi ir aprendiendo, y segundo porque me parece que me va a servir para el bajista de mi banda, que es muuuuy novato y al estar tocando por ahi hace unos golpes muy fuertes y tengo miedo que dañe de alguna manera al ampli o parlante mas que todo porque es uno que hice yo que anda muy justo para los ensayos y lo usamos al maximo, al estar esforzado asi el ampli no creo que soporte bien los golpes que salen por ahi de los dedos de mi amigo jeje... Ya estoy haciendo un ampli mas grande para que valla mas comodo, y tambien hay que poner un parlante en serio porque el que estamos usando es un fiasco jejeje...
 bueno, apenas tenga un poquito de tiempo y plata principalmente jaja voy a hacer el circuito y a probar a ver que sale  ... les ire entregando imagenes a medida que avanze el proyecto... sin mas que decir... saludos!! 

pd: moderadores no me odien tanto al revivir este tema que hace mucho no pasa nada


----------



## dreamstarget (May 17, 2011)

He leido todo, muy interesante las opiniones, .. Yo soy musico, no graduado , empirico, toco guitarra electrica, y bueno, en el genero que toco (metal), se utiliza mucho el compresor, porque con el las guitarras distorcionadas suenan mas llenas , mas fuertes, se entienden mas cuando se toca en vivo, se siente mucho mas la pesades(sonido con mucha energia y desbordante (subjetivo)); si nó se tiene el compresor, hay partes que no se entienden muy bien cuando se estan ejecutando junto con las otras guitarras y demas instrumentos (tal vez falle en la ecualizacion correcta para resaltar un instrumento de otro, es decir un rango de frecuencias mas asentuado para una guitarra y otro para la otra, y la bateria en otro etc, no se mucho de esto). A veces he tocado sin compresor, y suena flaco, sin energia, aunque toque con buena energia... cuando una guitarra tiene compresor y la mia no, aunque yo le suba el volumen lo unico que logro es aturdir al oyente y tapar todo por el ruido pero no lograre sonar tan bien como la que tiene compresor, No es tanto cuestion de ser buen interprete, tambien depende del genero musical que se interprete, y personalmente en las bandas que hay de mi genero, prefiero mucho mas las que suena con gran energia en cuanto al trabajo final de grabacion, ya sera algo subjetvo supongo pero son las que mas pegan... en cuanto al bajo y bateria no podria hablar puesto que mi bajista aunque es buen musico, no se si lo usa, estoy casi seguro que si, porque el bajo suena bastante lleno siempre, la bateria ni idea como se use en los conciertos no me he fijado en ello, aunque se que siempre se esta usando trigger para el bombo y redoblante principalmente pero no se si esto tenga compresion, es mas, el trigger como su nombre lo indica dispara un sonido con el golpe ( aprovecho y pregunto para el que sepa) el trigger en una bateria real en un concierto, reemplaza el sonido original por uno pregrabado) o solo lo modela? es decir ecualiza y agrega efecto?

Despues de leer mas y ver videos de comparaciones encontre este sobre mi estilo de musica, ojala los que no gusten de este tipo de musica sean mas objetivos y comenten, precisamente una de mis bandas favoritas que mencionan aqui usa menos compresion en el mastering segun el video lo que da mas rango dinamico, pero igual las guitarras deben haber sido comprimidas para ese tipo de musica y pesades creo yo, juzguen uds:


----------



## angelwind (Feb 7, 2013)

Hola
Estoy en busca de un circuito de expansor ( o un compresor-expansor) desde hace rato y no encuentro nada.
En los 70s había armado un buen expansor con el NE570 o 571, bien no recuerdo, pero no se que hice con el diagrama del circuito.
En el foro no encontré nada ni tampoco en internet en general.
Si alguno tiene un circuito por ahí dando vueltas, se lo agradecería mucho!!!

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 7, 2013)

Mira esta nota de aplicación:


----------



## MrXivi (Jun 15, 2013)

He leído la totalidad del hilo (más menos a la rápida) y, desde mi punto de vista de estudiante de Ing. Electrónica y músico amateur autodidacta, comprimir no es ni necesario ni un crimen, sino que discrecional.

En lo personal, USO compresores por software, de tres bandas (Maximus), en la totalidad de las canciones que he armado (uso FL 9), en pistas donde se presenten numerosos peaks, digamos, incontrolables, como los que se producen al usar chorus o flanger. Esto permite que si la amplitud en un rango de frecuencias "se escapa", no afecte al resto del espectro. El resultado es un sonido parejo y más fácil de manejar a la hora de la mezcla general. Hay que considerar que la ganancia de cada pista se ajusta primero de forma que la amplitud sea la máxima pero que en ningún caso sobrepase los 0 dB, luego se agrega la compresión.

Con la pista Master sigo el mismo esquema, pero antes del compresor agrego un "ecualizador automático (EQUO)", que permite analizar el contenido armónico y generar una curva de respuesta adecuada para equilibrar todo el espectro. Algo así como "Alan Parsons en un click".

Con el USO de semejantes herramientas, obtengo resultados plenamente satisfactorios: Se logra un sonido potente, pero conservando la expresividad de cada instrumento, y sin deformaciones perceptibles. Probé con el ABUSO y el resultado fue una masa amorfa y ensordecedora.

En conclusión, USO, no ABUSO


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 15, 2013)

daniel1 dijo:


> tengo una duda : hay pedales compresores para guitarra, este circuito hace la misma funcion?, ¿podria hacer un pedal con este circuito ?



Hola a todos ! La conpressiõn es utilizada para se obter el efeito "sustainer" donde la duraciõn de una nota musical es "alargada " en el  tiempo despues que foi generada , eso es porque la intensidad de la nota musical cae con pasar del tiempo y el conpressor la manten constante quitando la queda pero eso no es "eterno" quando la nota no existe mas .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 2, 2018)

Otro compresor con componentes discretos y totalmente ajustable, fue pensado para un transmisor de FM, pero se puede considerar multipropósito.














​


----------

